# Differences between the Olympus Pen e-pl9 &. e-pl10?



## iKokomo (Jun 10, 2021)

I have used an Olympus Pen e-pl1 for years upgraded to an e-pl7 and now (after using it to death) I am looking at upgrading once again.
I love the small form factor/high-quality image that I have gotten out of my e-pl series. I also have a lot of good glass for it. 

Therefore, I was wondering if there was any difference between the Olympus Pen e-pl9 vs. e-pl10?

I have researched multiple websites and they say the only difference is a couple of "in-camera editing options" are different. Since I use Adobe LR to edit, I do not care about those features. 

Are there any other differences between the e-pl9 vs. e-pl10?


----------



## BrentC (Jun 11, 2021)

Unless you want some extra filters get the e-pl9 at a discount.  It seems they are identical except extra Art filters and body colour.


----------

